
Writing software like you were making movies - admp
http://maxkle.in/writing-software-like-you-were-making-movies/
======
swombat
The reason this model is not ideal for software is that whereas a movie is a
static thing, a single shot that then reverberates for months or years or
decades depending on how good it was, software is an evolving product. Good
software is not static. It keeps up with the great many changes in its
operating environment to remain useful.

Because of this, the best model to extract value out of your software-making
skills is not to create multiple pieces of good software and flip them, but to
create one piece of good software and keep improving it. Where would Bill
Gates be if he'd flipped Microsoft MS-DOS instead of keeping his hold on it?

Another big difference is, movies are art. People don't want 100 versions of
the movie, they want one, with the master's touch on it. Software is
utilitarian, not art. It's there to solve a problem. Most people care only
about whether it solves the problem well enough.

Sorry, but this analogy doesn't work at all.

------
whatusername
I think you missed a spot there Max. It's called Video Games. :)

